# Crossroads Crossfire Growing



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You all know, I have Crossroads Crossfire,from Crossroads boers, well, he is growing fast and I have to brag just a little. If I may.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

WOWIE! Man I would be afraid to look at a goat that big! LOL


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my he's looking GOOD!!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

He is Gorgeous! How old is he? He looks like he has attitude to match as well


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

So handsome.  His sis (in my avatar) and mom and dad say "hi" and are so proud of him! hehe. You've done such a great job with him!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Wooo.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

looking good. Gonna be a good sized one I think.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Just stop it Pam!!! You know I'm just going to have to go all the way down there and have another failed attempt at goat theft! Him and Yoda are awesome guys! I'd love to see them in person, because I think we all know that pictures don't do justice


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

He has the best head _ever!!!! _I mean, he is nice in all of his areas, but his head is such a good representation of what a Boer head should look like  Love all of your goats, Pam. You really have a beautiful herd


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Just...WOW!! 
You DEFINATLEY have something to brag about !! He is AWESOME!!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

HOLY GUACAMOLE! He is awesome! ~~~Waves of envy float across the Internet~~~ hmmm this puts me in mind of a question...need to start a new thread.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> He is Gorgeous! How old is he? He looks like he has attitude to match as well


He'll be 6 months on the 26th of this month.  Crossfire was the sweetest buck we've ever raised. I really missed him when he left.  He was always very dignified and proud.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh thank you everyone. :grouphug::thumb:

Yes, he just turned 6 months old, the attitude is, that he is visiting the other bucks that are for sale and the big boys, so, he has to show, he is not a wimp, LOL. :laugh:
He is a sweetheart around me.  I let him have playtime once in a while with all the boys, when he is all done and has had enough, he follows me back to his pen and says, OK mom, I need rest time now, he is so cute.

Victoria, Crossfire says Hi back to mom and Dad, LOL 

Yes,I really see, he is going to be of good size when he matures, he is huge now. 

Lil bits and pieces, too funny, I have him protected with Bob our LGD hehe :laugh: And Crossfire loves his momma "Me" 

I too, love his Roman head, I drool over it too. It is a high preference for me, along with his conformation and fast growth, Thank you Trinity ranch.  


I couldn't hold back any longer on bragging. 
Victoria(Crossroads Boers) and I have been keeping in contact with each other and when I have new pics of him, I'd let her know. 
Victoria really likes him and I thought, for respect of his breeder(Crossroads Boers). I would share the joy of how he is turning out. 
Thanks Victoria. 

Thank you everyone for the super nice compliments on him and no paying a visit, just to steal him throughout the night, without permission, but even then, no way, LOL .


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

He looks awesome... He is being taken care of wonderfully! I wish all my kids could go to breeders like you!  

I am starting to regret not breeding Crossfire's mom back to Teflon this year... We most definitely will be next year, but I want more Poli/Teflon kids NOW!  But hey who knows, maybe Poli and Rich will have really nice kids too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks Victoria, I appreciate that.

I hear you about Teflon and his kiddo's, just look at them. Anyone who has bought his kids out your Does, has got it made with quality for sure. 

We will see how Poli and Rich do, hopefully they will be just as nice. Your question will be answered soon on them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

WOW! He is just too fantastic!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks Karen


----------

